
Google denies changing app review policy - greatjack613
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/21/google-denies-reports-of-unannounced-changes-to-android-app-review-process/
======
greatjack613
I have had a developer account for almost 3 years and was also subjected to
the extended wait time. Not sure how google can deny this....

